# Need For Speed - Underground 2



## assadi (Jul 9, 2004)

I have the game, and i installed it succesfully on XP pro.. but now that i want to run the game, i cant... when i wana run the game the windows xp debug dailog appears.. any solution for this..

Thanks in Advance


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

post the debug information.

Also, what are your system specs? This game is pretty demanding, and it won't run on an older video card.


----------



## assadi (Jul 9, 2004)

Here is a screenshot with all the details:


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

Your system seems up to par for the game. 

We would need the information under "view technical details" in order to diagnose your problem.


----------



## assadi (Jul 9, 2004)

Here what i found..

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-16"?>
<DATABASE>
<EXE NAME="speed2.exe" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_PRIVACY">
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="eauninstall.exe" SIZE="335872" CHECKSUM="0x44BA0C1C" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.3.0.335" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.3.0.335" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.3.0.335" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Uninstall" COMPANY_NAME="Electronic Arts Inc." PRODUCT_NAME="EA Uninstall" FILE_VERSION="1.3.0.335" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="eauninstall7.exe" INTERNAL_NAME="eauninstall7.exe" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="(c) 2003 Electronic Arts Inc. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.3.0.335" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.3.0.335" LINK_DATE="10/13/2004 21:32:59" UPTO_LINK_DATE="10/13/2004 21:32:59" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="server.dll" SIZE="286720" CHECKSUM="0x66BD140A" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" LINK_DATE="10/14/2004 21:17:04" UPTO_LINK_DATE="10/14/2004 21:17:04" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="speed2.exe" SIZE="4788224" CHECKSUM="0xC67F8A81" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x4965CF" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" LINK_DATE="10/25/2004 23:37:44" UPTO_LINK_DATE="10/25/2004 23:37:44" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="Support\EasyInfo.exe" SIZE="561152" CHECKSUM="0xBC263F5A" BIN_FILE_VERSION="2.0.2.5" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="2.0.2.5" PRODUCT_VERSION="2,0,2,5" FILE_DESCRIPTION="EasyInfo 2" COMPANY_NAME="Electronic Arts" PRODUCT_NAME="EasyInfo 2" FILE_VERSION="2,0,2,5" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="EasyInfo.exe" INTERNAL_NAME="EasyInfo.exe" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright (c) 2004 Electronic Arts Inc. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="2.0.2.5" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="2.0.2.5" LINK_DATE="07/19/2004 23:23:47" UPTO_LINK_DATE="07/19/2004 23:23:47" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="Support\EReg.exe" SIZE="618496" CHECKSUM="0x7D469126" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.59" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.59" PRODUCT_VERSION="1, 0, 0, 59" FILE_DESCRIPTION="" COMPANY_NAME="Electronic Arts Inc." PRODUCT_NAME="EReg" FILE_VERSION="1, 0, 0, 59" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="EReg.exe" INTERNAL_NAME="EReg" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© 2004 Electronic Arts Inc. All Rights Reserved" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.59" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.59" LINK_DATE="10/10/2003 09:08:02" UPTO_LINK_DATE="10/10/2003 09:08:02" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="Support\Need for Speed Underground 2_code.exe" SIZE="319488" CHECKSUM="0xB6C5B2E9" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.4.3.0" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.4.3.0" PRODUCT_VERSION="1.4.3.000" FILE_DESCRIPTION="CDKey" COMPANY_NAME="Electronic Arts Inc." PRODUCT_NAME="CDKey" FILE_VERSION="1.4.3.000" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="CDKey.exe" INTERNAL_NAME="CDKey.exe" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="(c)2004 Electronic Arts Inc. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x4" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.4.3.0" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.4.3.0" LINK_DATE="10/08/2004 21:21:42" UPTO_LINK_DATE="10/08/2004 21:21:42" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="Support\Need for Speed Underground 2_uninst.exe" SIZE="73728" CHECKSUM="0x8E3E2224" BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.1" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.1" PRODUCT_VERSION="1, 0, 0, 1" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Uninstalls the CD key" COMPANY_NAME="EA" PRODUCT_NAME="Uninstall CDKey" FILE_VERSION="1, 0, 0, 1" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="CDKey_Uninstaller.exe" INTERNAL_NAME="CDKey_Uninstaller" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="Copyright © 2004" VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x1" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0x0" LINKER_VERSION="0x0" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="1.0.0.1" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="1.0.0.1" LINK_DATE="10/01/2004 00:26:59" UPTO_LINK_DATE="10/01/2004 00:26:59" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
</EXE>
<EXE NAME="kernel32.dll" FILTER="GRABMI_FILTER_THISFILEONLY">
<MATCHING_FILE NAME="kernel32.dll" SIZE="930304" CHECKSUM="0xCBCCF8A9" BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.1106" BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.1106" PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.1106" FILE_DESCRIPTION="Windows NT BASE API Client DLL" COMPANY_NAME="Microsoft Corporation" PRODUCT_NAME="Microsoft® Windows® Operating System" FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.1106 (xpsp1.020828-1920)" ORIGINAL_FILENAME="kernel32" INTERNAL_NAME="kernel32" LEGAL_COPYRIGHT="© Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved." VERFILEDATEHI="0x0" VERFILEDATELO="0x0" VERFILEOS="0x40004" VERFILETYPE="0x2" MODULE_TYPE="WIN32" PE_CHECKSUM="0xE7ED3" LINKER_VERSION="0x50001" UPTO_BIN_FILE_VERSION="5.1.2600.1106" UPTO_BIN_PRODUCT_VERSION="5.1.2600.1106" LINK_DATE="08/29/2002 10:40:40" UPTO_LINK_DATE="08/29/2002 10:40:40" VER_LANGUAGE="English (United States) [0x409]" />
</EXE>
</DATABASE>


----------



## assadi (Jul 9, 2004)

I am still waiting... any solutions..


----------



## mimo2005 (Oct 2, 2004)

Right click on the mcrae 2005 icon on your destop and 
click properties

add this

*NOVIDEO * 



AFTER "C:\Program Files\Codemasters\Colin McRae Rally 2005 Demo\CMR5.EXE" 
Make sure there is a space between them .

"C:\Program Files\Codemasters\Colin McRae Rally 2005 Demo\
CMR5.EXE" NOVIDEO


----------



## assadi (Jul 9, 2004)

you reply is in a wrong thread..


----------



## bobmadd (Dec 7, 2004)

well i cant help you there but is it really a good game and does it have a multiplayer option


----------



## *DjinN* (Aug 9, 2004)

Get your lastest display and sound drivers... i had about same problem and it worked fine after getting new drivers...


----------



## cyrus85 (Dec 30, 2004)

*Need for Speed Underground 2 notworking fix*

As with most people i have been hoping from forum to forum to find a fix to the directx upgrade issue from 9.0b to 9.0c with no luck. I tried the every fix that i came across with no luck until i found a site that gave me a clue to what the real problem was. The reason most people with integrated sp2 couldnot upgrade to the latest directx 9.0c is not because of a faulty install file but because microsoft is ristricting many of the older versions of integraded sp2 windows operation system from upgrading to the final version (my version was v .2096, anything below will not upgrade but i have not had the opertunity to try the higher versions due not not having those versions and an extra computer to test it on). The reason, i have no idea. But because of this little information i realized that I could not upgrade with out reinstaling my OS which I could not do because of all the things i would lose and the painful reinstallation of all my files and programs but luckly i stumbled upon another site that gave me the solution to this problem. The way that that sp2 is installed on a non integraded version of windows is the same way as buying it preinstalled. When you download the sp2 upgrade file it checks the windows registry files to see which version of windows you are running, if it is the versions that windows is restricting, it will not upgrade and give you an error. The solution was so simple that i was stunned when i read it. Follow these simple steps to install the final version of sp2:

step 1:	Create restore point
step 2:	Go to Start > Run and type Regedit
step 3:	Navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion
step 4:	Delete or modeify the Keys CSDBuildNumber and CSDVersion
Example of modify by name - (CSDBuildNumber -> CSDBuildNumber_old), same to other
Step 5:	Install sp2 upgrade by downloading it using this link(Its is the network install file so its pretty large and its a must download!! Do not use windows update!!!):

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...BE-3B8E-4F30-8245-9E368D3CDB5A&displaylang=en


----------

